# GI Series (Barium drink)



## mporl77 (Mar 24, 2004)

The small intestine exam was certainly interesting. You have to drink a cup of barium. It tastes link crunchy, metal toothpasted. Waiting for the barium to reach the small intestine was the worst part, boring. But overall, it wasn't that bad.Don't be alarmed when 2 days later your excrement is all white. Thats just the barium leaving your system.


----------

